# War Grave



## seanmac

Vincent H Lavery,stoker s/c lost his life on HMS Corncrake on the 25/01/43.Ship sank in a storm off the Irish coast,with all hands lost.His grave is near my fathers, a merchant seaman also killed at sea.I would love to find out more about this young man,where he lived ,his age at death,etc.I will be visiting the cemetery this summer.I have a number p/kx155403mpk but i do not know what this means


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Vincent H. Lavery a stoker 2nd class, aged 18 lost his life along with 22 of his shipmates when the minelayer HMS CORNCRAKE, a converted trawler, foundered in the North Atlantic on January 25th 1943.

Here is his entry with the CWGC - http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/2701413/

P/KX 155403 is his service number - P indicates his Port Division in this case = Portsmouth. KX indicates he was a stoker on a long service engagement. MPK = Missing Presumed Killed.

http://uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/13438.html
Regards
Hugh


----------



## sparkie2182

Well done Hugh.


----------



## seanmac

Hugh,i dont know what to say to your quick response to the information request .Thanks is not enough,however i will place flowers on that young boys grave on my next visit home,i hope this will make it all worth the effort,Regards John
,


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello John,
Your gesture is very much appreciated by me and I am sure many on this site. 

Vincent H. Lavery, a young man, 18 years of age.

They shall not grow old, as we that are left grow old - LEST WE FORGET.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## seanmac

Last year i placed flowers on Captain Hoods grave,Captain of the Robert Hastie a search and rescue trawler .The family are aware of this gesture.It is only in recent years that i discovered that many of my fathers war veterans were laid to rest in Donegal.Lest We Forget


----------



## sparkie2182

Nice gesture, Seanmac.

Appreciated.


----------



## sparkie2182

A fine and fitting website, Hugh..................a wonderful guestbook.

Very well done.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Thank you, Sparkie - very much appreciated.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Seanmac sent me the photos to post on his behalf. A lovely gesture and a brave seaman not forgotten.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## stan mayes

seanmac and Hugh,
The care and concern of you both is very much appreciated by myself
and many others on Shipsnostalgia.....
Best regards,
Stan


----------



## sparkie2182

A great thread...........well done to seanmac and hugh.

A credit to SN.

S2182


----------



## omcgarry

Excellent well done , we must remember their sacrifice so many lives cut short


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Nice one, Seanmac and Hugh.

regards
Roger


----------



## ben27

good morning seanmac,m,20th.april.2013.20:11.re:war graves.thank you for a worthy thread,you are doing a fine job,to all the lost seaman.may they rest in peace.regards ben27


----------

